# HT Setup help



## realice (Dec 3, 2014)

hi!

I have a problem with my HT configuration and dont know how to solve it. I've been reading guides trying to find a possible solution but havent found anything yet that helps me solve this issue. I hope you can help me out, I'll try to explain myself the best I can 

I have this HT system:



Wich has these connections:



I have this Sony Smart TV;


Wich has these connections:



I conneced the HT to the smart TV through a TOSlink cable
I have a bluray and PS3/PS4 connected through HDMI to the Smart TV

I configured the TV to use the external audio system

The problem is that when I play a movie in my PS4 for example, only 2 of the speakers have sound,
I checked the configuration on the PS4 and everything seems to be OK, so my question here is if I'm doing something wrong? I've seen the guides on some other forums and all I can see is that most of the HT receivers they use have HDMI IN ports, and mine only has an HDMI OUT port. 
Is that somehow affecting me ? And if it is; is there a way to fix that ? I just want to get the full 5.1 output that it's supposed to give my HT system.

I hope I explained myself and what my problems is, and I hope you can help me out! 

Thanks!!!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Ok, I'll go first. Lol. 
Have you checked the audio settings in the tv? You mentioned the ps4 settings only. I also wonder if there is a hitch in going hdmi to toslink. I would try going optical from the PS to the receiver, and hdmi to the tv. It won't be "lossless" but will be surround. The PS should be able to do this(PS3 can).


----------



## realice (Dec 3, 2014)

The TV just gives me the "Audio system" option wich I selected.



> I would try going optical from the PS to the receiver, and hdmi to the tv


By this you mean HDMI from the PS3 to the TV right?
Let me try that.

Thanks!


----------



## imported_juiceblrc (Apr 15, 2008)

> I have a bluray and PS3/PS4 connected through HDMI to the Smart TV


Do you mean PS3 to receiver to TV?


----------



## imported_juiceblrc (Apr 15, 2008)

What are the connections at each stage?

You say your receiver does not have a HDMI in. Then (as above) you have to use a toslink to the reciver form the PS3.


----------



## realice (Dec 3, 2014)

imported_juiceblrc said:


> Do you mean PS3 to receiver to TV?


No, the receiver just has 1 HDMI OUT port.

The PS3/PS4 are connected through an HDMI cable directly to the TV.


----------



## imported_juiceblrc (Apr 15, 2008)

If the PS3 is connected directly to the TV you can't get surround sound.


----------



## imported_juiceblrc (Apr 15, 2008)

I plug everything into my receiver (PS3, satelite box, etc.) Then use the one HDMI out into your TV.


----------



## realice (Dec 3, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Ok, I'll go first. Lol.
> Have you checked the audio settings in the tv? You mentioned the ps4 settings only. I also wonder if there is a hitch in going hdmi to toslink. I would try going optical from the PS to the receiver, and hdmi to the tv. It won't be "lossless" but will be surround. The PS should be able to do this(PS3 can).


Well, that worked! 
Im getting sound on all speakers.

Now the question would be if theres a way I can do this without having to switch the cable from one console to another?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## realice (Dec 3, 2014)

imported_juiceblrc said:


> I plug everything into my receiver (PS3, satelite box, etc.) Then use the one HDMI out into your TV.


Problem is my receiver only has 1 HDMI port and its an "HDMI OUT" port, so I'm guessing that's not an option for me.


----------



## imported_juiceblrc (Apr 15, 2008)

What kind of receiver is it?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Glad to help! Since I see only one audio input, I don't know any way to send it multiple sources without switching cables at the sources. If you have any budget,(or a list for Santa!) I'd find as good a receiver as you can. Cut the plugs off the speaker wires(at the rcvr end) and use the speakers you already have in place. Then as said above, you can hook up as many components as you have inputs! Maybe start at accessories4less.com
Or there are plenty of deals all over right now. Even used gear. eBay, Clist. Pawn shops too. Just some food for thought!


----------



## realice (Dec 3, 2014)

imported_juiceblrc said:


> What kind of receiver is it?


It's a HT-D453K (samsung)


----------



## realice (Dec 3, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Glad to help! Since I see only one audio input, I don't know any way to send it multiple sources without switching cables at the sources. If you have any budget,(or a list for Santa!) I'd find as good a receiver as you can. Cut the plugs off the speaker wires(at the rcvr end) and use the speakers you already have in place. Then as said above, you can hook up as many components as you have inputs! Maybe start at accessories4less.com
> Or there are plenty of deals all over right now. Even used gear. eBay, Clist. Pawn shops too. Just some food for thought!


Awesome, didn't even know I could use another receiver with the speakers I already have!
Any recomendations? Don't mind if it's used, just don't want to always switch the cable from one device to another!
Also another question; if Iget another 2 speakers and a 7.1 receiver, can I get it to work with the ones I have!?

Thanks again!


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Another option for you is an HDMI switcher. It allows you to connect multiple HDMI sources and feed them all to your TV. A good place to find this is MONOPRICE. This would allow you to keep all your current components.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

The answer to your question about a new 7.1 receiver working with your current speakers is yes. You sound just need to add 2 more speakers. I'd recommend getting a subwoofer first: it will have far greater impact than going from 5 to 7 channels. Dayton makes very affordable, well regarded subs.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, most often the speakers which are included with a "Home Theater in a Box" like yours are very low impedance (4 Ohms or less) and are designed to work only with that type of HTiB. Most receivers which are sold as standalone units are designed to be connected to relatively high impedance speakers (8 Ohms or more). Replacing both the HTiB and the speakers might be more expensive than you'd like (severl hundred $US). You'll have to decide if all the additional features that a "real" receiver provides are worth that price. 

A much less expensive (less than $20 US) workaround would be a separate TosLink cable switch (perhaps one with multiple inputs) so you could turn a knob to determine where the audio goes.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Seldon brought up something that occurred to me after my suggestion, and is a good point. It says on the back of your HT that the speakers are 3ohm. A regular avr will drive them, but the short version is if you push the system you will encounter distortion. Hard to say at what point that will be. Vidiot's point of a sub is also a good one. Depending on your goals, a new htib might be in order. They are available with components from names like denon, Yamaha and onkyo. Many are affordable. I usually wouldn't suggest one, but it might be the best option here. Black Friday deals are all around. I've never seen a toslink switcher, but then I've never looked. Might work too. So much for a simple answer huh? Lol


----------



## realice (Dec 3, 2014)

vidiot33 said:


> Another option for you is an HDMI switcher. It allows you to connect multiple HDMI sources and feed them all to your TV. A good place to find this is MONOPRICE. This would allow you to keep all your current components.


But does the switch also has an optical port? Because if it doesn't I would still have the same problem right?


----------



## realice (Dec 3, 2014)

selden said:


> Unfortunately, most often the speakers which are included with a "Home Theater in a Box" like yours are very low impedance (4 Ohms or less) and are designed to work only with that type of HTiB. Most receivers which are sold as standalone units are designed to be connected to relatively high impedance speakers (8 Ohms or more). Replacing both the HTiB and the speakers might be more expensive than you'd like (severl hundred $US). You'll have to decide if all the additional features that a "real" receiver provides are worth that price.
> 
> A much less expensive (less than $20 US) workaround would be a separate TosLink cable switch (perhaps one with multiple inputs) so you could turn a knob to determine where the audio goes.


Well, I think it is worth the price but I wouldn't be getting it anytime soon  So Iguess I need to go and look for the TOSlink switch for now.

Just a question though, say I get just the receiver and try it with my current speakers, whats the downside of doing that?

Thanks again, learning a lot here:clap:


----------



## realice (Dec 3, 2014)

willis7469 said:


> Seldon brought up something that occurred to me after my suggestion, and is a good point. It says on the back of your HT that the speakers are 3ohm. A regular avr will drive them, but the short version is if you push the system you will encounter distortion. Hard to say at what point that will be. Vidiot's point of a sub is also a good one. Depending on your goals, a new htib might be in order. They are available with components from names like denon, Yamaha and onkyo. Many are affordable. I usually wouldn't suggest one, but it might be the best option here. Black Friday deals are all around. I've never seen a toslink switcher, but then I've never looked. Might work too. So much for a simple answer huh? Lol


Haha, I know! But it is well explained wich is something good for someone like me :clap:
I just want the sound to be clear so I can hear the actors breathing behind me or the gunshots as if I were on the streets in Mexico LOL.

I guess I could expend $200ish on a new receiver, for the moment what I really really want is not to switch the cable over and over again.

Thanks for all the info! Really appreciate it


----------



## realice (Dec 3, 2014)

This could work right?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3X1-Optical...402?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item566d5e2ef2


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Pretty sure. Cheap too!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I should say too. Sticking to your goal is smart. It's easy to go crazy with upgraditis. Lol. When the the time comes for you to move to the next phase (no pun intended) we'll be glad to hear your goals and assist. Good luck!


----------

